# Tillandsia leiboldiana "MORA"



## mjhough (Oct 25, 2012)

Having trouble finding any information on this tilli. Just that its an "tank type" wanting to know if I should mount it or repot it


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Probably mount it if its going into a viv.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

with air movement


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

As a houseplant, in a pot with a loose mix (orchid mix)
In a tank, mount it, but leave a bit of room for the inflorescence

See Bromeliad Encyclopedia - Florida Council of Bromeliad Societies


----------



## mjhough (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the help and the thread.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Judy S said:


> with air movement


Tillandsia leiboldiana Mora is a form of Costa Rica ,Near 1000 M alt so it needs air movement


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

that must be a nice tillandsia.


----------



## mjhough (Oct 25, 2012)

Air movement supplied via fan? I have a decent size gap on top of the viv. (Screen.and glass top) would that be enough? 

Mora it is a great looking tilli. Got it half off and it has 3 pups growing.. ill post some pictures as soon when its all set up. Need to start a instagram account tho :/ stupid social media


----------



## BrokenArrow13 (Aug 31, 2012)

You can also post pics on the forum using the 'Gallery' within dendroboard.
Or you can use photobucket as shown in this tutorial:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/53573-tutorial-how-upload-photos-forum.html

I don't know the species of my tillandsia, I have an all glass top on my viv, but it gets sufficient airflow from me opening the door to feed my frog and spray my plants.


----------



## mjhough (Oct 25, 2012)

Okay it should be fine with partial screen top then... I've read that thread I usually go on this site on my cell phone so I can't upload directly to the site. Thanks for the help though . Just put it the viv takes up a lot of space with the spike out.. I mounted it on a round cork bark and placed that on the ground.


----------



## mjhough (Oct 25, 2012)

Photo by therealmorg • Instagram.. the tillandsia in the viv sorry instagram made me crop some of the picture off


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Keep in mind that because its flowering it will die back shortly, But it will put out some pups before that.


----------



## mjhough (Oct 25, 2012)

Its already got 3 pups. Too small to remove though.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

it,s better not to remove the dying plant too soon, or even too small pups.
I like the natural way of a clump


----------



## mjhough (Oct 25, 2012)

Will the pups anchor themselves to the cork bark? I like the idea of the clumps looks more natural


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks nice. If the pups are in long enough they will eventually anchor on to whatever you have them on but it will usually take much longer then your average brom. Be careful to make sure the base is not constantly wet and that when it gets wet it dries in a few hours.

After it flowers you can usually get a year to a few more years of life out of the plant and the pups will grow faster if left attached. When the mother does die off make sure that the decomposing remains are not super wet and moldy as it could potentially damage attached plants.

Airflow will help your pants dry in a timely matter, be careful not to over water.


----------

